# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Hevig bloedverlies bij menstruatie - Artikel

## Sylvia93

* Hevig bloedverlies bij de menstruatie (menorragie of hypermenorroe)* 

Dit dossier geeft informatie over hevig bloedverlies bij de menstruatie en bespreekt oorzaken, onderzoek en behandelmogelijkheden. Er wordt niet ingegaan op onregelmatig bloedverlies, tussentijds bloedverlies, bloedverlies na de overgang, of bloedverlies na de gemeenschap.
*
Wat is hevig bloedverleis en hoe vaak komt het voor?*  
Hevig bloedverlies betekent voor elke vrouw iets anders. Sommigen vinden bloedverlies hevig als het meer is dan zij gewend zijn; anderen noemen het hevig omdat zij veel tampons of maandverband nodig hebben, doorlekken, en zich zeer vaak moeten verschonen. Een nauwkeurige definitie van hevig bloedverlies is er niet. Verlies van stolsels (dikke brokken) en bloedarmoede beschouwt men meestal als kenmerken van hevig bloedverlies. Of hevig bloedverlies een reden is tot verder onderzoek en eventuele behandeling, hangt af van uw klachten. U bent degene die aangeeft of dit nodig is. Hevig bloedverlies is vervelend, maar kan meestal geen kwaad. Alleen als er sprake is van bloedarmoede, adviseert de arts vaak wel behandeling. Sommige vrouwen menstrueren al van jongsaf aan hevig. Zij weten nauwelijks anders en hebben vaak geleerd ermee te leven. Voor veel vrouwen ontstaat de klacht na hun dertigste of veertigste jaar, soms na het stoppen van de pil. Hevig bloedverlies heeft verschillende oorzaken, die ieder een andere aanpak vragen. Men schat dat zo'n tien tot vijftien procent van de vrouwen er last van heeft en medische hulp zoekt.

*Oorzaken*  
De hoeveelheid menstruatiebloed is onder andere afhankelijk van de dikte van het opgebouwde baarmoederslijmvlies. Door de eierstokken gemaakte hormonen verzorgen de opbouw van dit slijmvlies. Bij een daling van de hormoonspiegel stoot de baarmoeder het slijmvlies af. Hierbij ontstaat een bloeding: de menstruatie. Naarmate de overgang nadert, maken de eierstokken onregelmatiger hormonen.
Daardoor wordt soms heel veel slijmvlies opgebouwd, dat bij afstoting een sterke bloeding geeft. Bij pilgebruik blijft het slijmvlies vaak dun; het bloedverlies is dan minder dan bij een natuurlijke menstruatie.
Niet alleen hormonen en de opbouw van het slijmvlies beïnvloeden het bloedverlies, ook de baarmoeder zelf speelt een rol. De baarmoeder, die de vorm en grootte van een peer heeft, bestaat uit een spierwand. Aan de binnenzijde is er de baarmoederholte. De spierwand is aan de binnenkant bekleed met slijmvlies. De wanden bekleed met het slijmvlies liggen tegen elkaar aan, zodat er in wezen geen sprake is van een echte holte. Veranderingen in de vorm van deze 'holte' bijvoorbeeld door de aanwezigheid van een poliep of een myoompje vleesboompje) hebben nogal eens overmatig bloedverlies tot gevolg. Ook bij een baarmoeder met veel grote myomen kan er sprake zijn van hevig bloedverlies, evenals bij adenomyose en endometriose. Dit zijn afwijkingen waarbij het slijmvlies dat de baarmoederholte bekleedt, ook in de wand van de baarmoeder of buiten de baarmoeder aanwezig is. Bij endometriose staan vaak pijnlijke menstruaties op de voorgrond.
Een enkele keer veroorzaken afwijkingen in de bloedstolling of medicijnen die de bloedstolling beïnvloeden, hevig bloedverlies. Ook door een spiraaltje neemt het bloedverlies toe. Bij 60% van de vrouwen vindt de gynaecoloog geen duidelijke verklaring voor het hevige bloedverlies. 

*Welke onderzoeken zijn mogelijk?*  

_Gynaecologisch onderzoek_
Bij het gynaecologisch onderzoek bekijkt de gynaecoloog via een speculum (spreider) de baarmoedermond. Daarna wordt een vaginaal toucher (inwendig onderzoek) verricht. Hiermee beoordeelt de arts globaal grootte en vorm van baarmoeder. Ook zijn eventuele afwijkingen aan de eierstokken te voelen.

_Bloedonderzoek_
Bloedonderzoek is mogelijk om bloedarmoede, ijzergebrek of afwijkingen in de bloedstolling op te sporen.

_ Echoscopisch onderzoek_
Echoscopie is een onderzoek dat gebruik maakt van hoogfrequente geluidsgolven.
Het onderzoek vindt plaats via de buikwand of de vagina (schede). Bij een niet al te grote baarmoeder geeft echoscopisch onderzoek via de vagina de beste informatie over eventuele afwijkingen van de baarmoeder of de eierstokken.
_
Hysteroscopisch onderzoek_
Een hysteroscopie is een onderzoek waarbij de gynaecoloog met een dun kijkbuisje (hysteroscoop) in de baarmoeder kijkt.

_Diagnostische hysteroscopie:_ kijken in de baarmoeder:
De gynaecoloog kan een eventueel aanwezige kleine poliep bij het hysteroscopisch onderzoek verwijderen. Als er sprake is van een of meer vleesboompjes die in de baarmoederholte uitpuilen, adviseert men vaak een grotere hysteroscopische operatie. 

_ Curettage_
Een curettage (schoonmaken) van de baarmoeder is een kleine operatie. Met een curette (een soort lepeltje) krabt de gynaecoloog het slijmvlies dat de baarmoederholte bekleedt, weg. Deze ingreep is soms nuttig om bijvoorbeeld een poliep te verwijderen. Soms wordt het weefsel voor onderzoek niet weggekrabd maar weggezogen. 



_Bron: www.gezondheid.be_

----------


## Sylvia93

[vervolg]
* Welke behandelingen zijn mogelijk?*  

Als de gynaecoloog afwijkingen vindt die het hevige vloeien kunnen verklaren, zoals poliepen of vleesbomen in de baarmoederholte, bespreekt hij of zij met u of het mogelijk is ze te verwijderen en hoe dit kan gebeuren. Vaak adviseert de gynaecoloog dan een hysteroscopische operatie.
Bij een heel grote baarmoeder met veel vleesbomen is soms een baarmoederverwijdering de enige oplossing als medicijnen onvoldoende helpen. 
Als de gynaecoloog geen duidelijke verklaring voor de hevige menstruaties vindt, zijn verschillende behandelingen mogelijk: behandelingen met medicijnen, een capsule met progesteron die in de baarmoeder wordt ingebracht, operatieve behandelingen van het baarmoederslijmvlies en verwijdering van de baarmoeder.
Bij de meeste behandelingen worden de menstruaties minder hevig en soms is er helemaal geen bloedverlies meer. Het effect van de behandeling op langere termijn is niet altijd blijvend. Het is niet altijd te voorspellen welke behandeling voor u het meest geschikt is. Doorgaans adviseert de gynaecoloog met de minst ingrijpende behandeling te beginnen. Verwijdering van de baarmoeder komt meestal pas als laatste mogelijkheid ter sprake. U kunt de voor- en nadelen van de verschillende behandelingen met de gynaecoloog bespreken. 

* 1. Medicijnen: niet-hormonen*  
Prostaglandine-synthetase-remmers (o.a. diclofenac, ibuprofen, indometacine, naproxen). Deze medicijnen schrijft men vaak voor om menstruatiepijn te verminderen. Minder bekend is dat ook het bloedverlies bij de menstruatie met gemiddeld 30% afneemt: meer dan de helft van de vrouwen ervaart dat de menstruaties minder hevig worden. In de bijsluiters staan veel mogelijke bijwerkingen beschreven, maar in de praktijk komen ze relatief zelden voor.

Tranexaminezuur (Cyklokapron®). Dit middel beïnvloedt de bloedstolling en u neemt het alleen in tijdens de dagen van hevig bloedverlies. Bij de menstruatie ontstaat door het afstoten van het slijmvlies aan de binnenzijde van de baarmoeder een wondgebied. Naarmate het bloed hier sneller stolt, verliest u minder bloed. Gemiddeld neemt het bloedverlies met de helft af, en vier van de vijf vrouwen blijken tevreden. Weinig gegevens zijn bekend over tevredenheid op langere termijn.
Vrouwen die ooit trombose gehad hebben, mogen dit middel niet gebruiken.

*2. Medicijnen: hormonen*  

De pil.
Veel vrouwen weten uit ervaring dat de menstruatie minder hevig is bij gebruik van de pil. De pil is dan vaak ook een geschikt medicijn bij klachten over hevig bloedverlies. Over het algemeen is het resultaat goed, maar de pil biedt niet altijd uitkomst. Sommige vrouwen ervaren bijwerkingen, andere hebben emotionele tegenzin om (weer) de pil te gebruiken, vooral vrouwen die gesteriliseerd zijn, of van wie de partner zich heeft laten steriliseren. Anders dan men een aantal jaren geleden dacht, zijn er tegenwoordig doorgaans weinig bezwaren tegen pilgebruik boven de 35 jaar. Voor vrouwen die de overgang naderen is er een pil met een iets andere samenstelling. Bij hoge bloeddruk of roken wordt de pil soms ontraden, alhoewel stoppen met roken dan verstandiger is voor uw gezondheid.
*
De prikpil.*
Dit is een driemaandelijkse injectie met een relatief grote hoeveelheid progestageen hormoon. De prikpil schrijft men meestal voor als anticonceptie, maar kan ook gebruikt worden ter behandeling van hevige menstruaties. Het is de bedoeling dat de menstruaties uiteindelijk helemaal wegblijven. Vaak zijn er de eerste maanden, en soms het eerste half jaar of nog langer, klachten over langdurig, onregelmatig bloedverlies. Niet bij elke vrouw die de prikpil gebruikt blijven de menstruaties helemaal weg. Na het stoppen met de prikpil duurt het bovendien vaak één of zelfs twee jaar voordat de cyclus zich weer herstelt. De prikpil schrijft men daarom relatief zelden voor als behandeling voor hevige menstruaties.

*Progesteronpreparaten.*
Continue gebruik van een progesteronpreparaat zoals bijvoorbeeld Orgametril® zorgt ervoor dat er geen eisprong optreedt. Daardoor blijft ook de menstruatie achterwege. Deze medicijnen moet u dagelijks innemen. Niet altijd lukt het ervoor te zorgen dat de menstruaties wegblijven. Soms treedt tussentijds bloedverlies op. Een vaak voorkomende bijwerking is vocht vasthouden en daarmee gewichtstoename. Andere mogelijke bijwerkingen zijn een vettige huid, en soms depressiviteit of minder zin in vrijen. Niet elke vrouw heeft last van deze bijwerkingen.

*Danazol.*
Dit 'anti-hormoon' onderdrukt de aanmaak van hormonen in de eierstokken, waardoor minder slijmvlies in de baarmoeder wordt opgebouwd en afgestoten. Over het algemeen neemt de menstruatie in hevigheid af, en bij de meeste vrouwen verminderen de klachten. Er kunnen bijwerkingen voorkomen, zoals vocht vasthouden en een vettige huid; een enkele keer ziet men ernstiger bijwerkingen. In het geval van bijwerkingen is het middel niet echt geschikt voor langdurig gebruik.

*LH/RH-agonisten.*
Dit zijn medicijnen die de situatie in de post-menopauze (de periode na de laatste menstruatie) nabootsen. De eierstokken maken dan nauwelijks hormonen, zodat het baarmoederslijmvlies niet meer wordt opgebouwd en afgestoten. In verband met ongunstige effecten voor de botopbouw schrijven de meeste artsen dit medicijn liever niet langer dan een half jaar voor.
Voor jongere vrouwen is deze behandeling dan meestal ook niet geschikt. Voor vrouwen rond de vijftig jaar betekenen deze medicijnen nogal eens een tijdelijke oplossing; wellicht komen zij na deze periode spontaan in de overgang.
Deze middelen kunnen overgangsklachten als opvliegers en nachtzweten versterken. Zo nodig kan de gynaecoloog andere hormonen voorschrijven om deze bijwerkingen te verminderen.
*
Progesteroncapsule (Mirena-spiraaltje)*
De arts brengt de progesteroncapsule via de vagina in de baarmoeder. Op het ogenblik is alleen het Mirena-spiraaltje op de markt; mogelijk komen er nog andere merken. De capsule geeft gedurende vijf jaar een progestageen hormoon af. Het baarmoederslijmvlies wordt zo minder gevoelig voor de hormonen die de eierstokken maken. Het slijmvlies blijft dun, en het bloedverlies bij de menstruatie vermindert over het algemeen sterk. Het spiraaltje is in Nederland sinds enkele jaren op de markt. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat driekwart van de vrouwen met een Mirena-spiraaltje minder hevig vloeit dan eerst, en sommige vrouwen menstrueren na langere tijd helemaal niet meer. Wel zijn er de eerste maanden na het inbrengen nogal eens buikpijnklachten, en ook moet u rekening houden met 3 tot 6 maanden ‘spotting’: tussentijds bloedverlies op onvoorspelbare ogenblikken.
Het Mirena-spiraaltje is niet voor elke vrouw geschikt. Vooral vrouwen die vroeger een spiraaltje spontaan zijn verloren, hebben waarschijnlijk ook meer kans dit spiraaltje te verliezen. Klachten in het verleden over abnormaal bloedverlies bij een gewoon spiraaltje hoeven bij een Mirena-spiraaltje niet terug te keren.
*
3. Operatieve behandelingen van het baarmoederslijmvlies*  

Behandelingen van het baarmoederslijmvlies hebben als doel het verwijderen of vernietigen van dit slijmvlies. Immers, als van dit slijmvlies weinig of niets meer over is, kan het ook niet worden opgebouwd en bij de menstruatie afgestoten.
Verschillende methoden als de ballonbehandeling, de rollerbolmethode en de endometriumresectie bespreken we hier kort.
Meestal doet de gynaecoloog deze operaties in dagbehandeling, doorgaans onder narcose, maar soms is een ruggenprik of plaatselijke verdoving mogelijk.
Soms adviseert de gynaecoloog een voorbehandeling van het slijmvlies. U krijgt dan medicijnen waardoor u tijdelijk in de overgang komt. Het baarmoederslijmvlies wordt hierdoor dunner en is gemakkelijker te verwijderen of te vernietigen. Na afloop van deze behandelingen moet u er rekenen op een aantal weken vieze, soms stinkende afscheiding. Pijn is er meestal alleen de eerste dag na de operatie.
Een zwangerschap raadt men na een dergelijke ingreep ten sterkste af.
Voor deze behandelingen geldt dat globaal vier van de vijf vrouwen er baat bij vinden. Zij menstrueren duidelijk minder, en bij een klein deel houdt de menstruatie helemaal op. Op langere termijn groeit het baarmoederslijmvlies nogal eens weer aan. Herhaling van de behandeling na een aantal jaren kan dan nodig zijn.

*Operatieve verwijdering van de baarmoeder (hysterectomie of uterusextirpatie)* Verwijdering van de baarmoeder adviseert de gynaecoloog doorgaans pas als andere behandelingen niet het gewenste resultaat opleveren. Soms wordt een dergelijk advies eerder gegeven, bijvoorbeeld in het geval van een baarmoeder met zeer veel myomen die de hevige menstruaties veroorzaken.
*
Tot slot*
Hebt u nog vragen, bespreek deze dan gerust met uw gynaecoloog. Hevig bloedverlies is een vervelende klacht, maar zelden levensbedreigend. U hebt dus tijd om tot een weloverwogen beslissing te komen.

_Bron: www.gezondheid.be_

----------


## dotito

Ook ik sukkel al sinds mijn 11 jaar met hevig bloedverlies spijtige is dat ik geen hormonen kan verdragen om de bloedingen te verminderen.
Nu ben ik vorig week wel naar de gynecoloog geweest,en zei rade mij aan om de mirena spiraal is te proberen.Naar schijnt zijn daar heel goede resultaten mee.
Probleem is dat dat niet leuk is dat je om het half uur u moet verschonen.Is gewoon niet leuk als je naar buiten wilt gaan, dat je schrik hebt dat het op elk moment door u kleding kan doorkomen.En waar ik ook altijd last van het gehad is een tekort aan ijzer door teveel bloedverlies met gevolg bloedarmoede.Nu is zijn de waardes redelijk goed maar,heeft toch lang geduurd.

Do

----------


## Magica

Ik heb endometriose. Mijn baarmoeder en eierstokken zijn ondertussen verwijderd. Toen ze mijn baarmoeder verwijderden bleek dat ik daar ook adenomiose in had zitten. Vandaar de pijn en onvruchtbaarheid. Jarenlang met veel pijn gelopen.

Toen we getrouwd zijn in 1993 ben ik gestopt met de pil. Vrij snel daarna kwam ik in het ziekenhuis terecht omdat er gedacht werd dat ik een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap had. De gynaecoloog heeft me toen gelijk onder controle gehouden. We zijn gelijk met vruchtbaarheidsbehandelingen begonnen. Uiteindelijk een poging IVF gedaan die mislukt is. Hierna op de wachtlijst gezet voor ISXI (weet niet meer hoe je het schrijft). Deze behandeling hebben we niet meer gedaan. Het werd uiteindelijk allemaal te veel voor mij. Mijn leven toen anders in gaan richten. In 2005 is er een laparascopie gedaan omdat ik ontzettend bleef vloeien en er een cyste geconstateerd werd op mijn linkereierstok. Toen bleek dus dat ik endometriose had. Mijn toenmalige gynaecoloog wilde me daar niet aan behandelen omdat het volgens hem "rustig" was. 

Een jaar later is er een ballonablatie gedaan omdat ik bleef vloeien. Ik had toen ondertussen ook het mirenaspiraal uitgeprobeerd, maar die werkte voor mij in ieder geval niet. Tijdens die behandeling ben ik ook op mijn verzoek gesterreliseerd. Ook toen hebben ze weer verklevingen (endo) weggehaald. De ellende bleef en uiteindelijk is toen in december mijn baarmoeder verwijderd. Ook toen zaten er alweer verklevingen en cystes in mijn eierstokken. Toen ik herstellende nog in het ziekenhuis lag had ik alweer een cyste. Maar dat kon niet volgens de gyn. Maar dat voelde ik toch wel. bij de eerstvolgende contole kreeg ik wel gelijk. Er zat een flinke cyste. Dus weer een operatie. toen had ik het wel gehad bij deze gynaecoloog en heb een second opinion aangevraagd. Volgens mij kwamen die cystes door de endo en er was volgens mij iets aan de hand met mijn eierstokken. Later bleek dat wel degelijk zo te zijn. Na een bloedonderzoek bleek dat ik PCOS had. Oftewel iedere maand een cyste op een of beide eierstokken. Mede doordat ik zoveel pijn bleef houden en toch telkens weer cystes kreeg die niet op de behandeling reageerden is er samen met mijn gyn besloten om mijn eierstokken te verwijderen en tevens grote schoonmaak te houden in mijn buik. Weer een grote buikok dus. Tja, en toen hoopten we en verwachtten we dat ik van de endo af zou zijn. Er wordt namelijk gezegd dat als je geen eierstokken meer hebt, de endo afsterft. Net alsof je in de overgang zit. Daar zit ik natuurlijk nu in omdat ik die eierstokken niet meer heb. 

Maar wat bleek tot onze verbazing. Er zit weer een endocyste. En een flinke ook. Ze hebben geprobeerd om hem weg te krijgen door middel van hormonen. Maar deze cyste reageert daar niet op. Er zit nog maar een ding op en dat is weer een operatie. Dit gaat aanstaande maandag gebeuren. Ik baal als een stekker. Ik was eindelijk weer een beetje opgeknapt na alle ander operaties en nu begin ik weer van voor af aan. Maar ja, het is niet anders.

Renske

----------


## dotito

Dat is ook een hele boel wat je hebt doorstaan.

Sterkte Renske voor aanstaande Maandag.

Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------

